# Stan Lee's Lucky Man



## Anthoney (Jul 20, 2018)

Season 3 starts today.  I've watched the first two seasons and liked them.  


Fortune is a fickle friend
 Here today and then gone again
 A good time girl, when it hurts
 Is nowhere to be found
 Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha she's laughing in your face
 When you think that you've got it made
 Patient with your life now
 Careful with your pride
 Hold tight
 This could be a wild ride
 It could be a late night
 Who is the underdog
 And who's gonna be the lucky one!


----------

